# ID at Donny.



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Before I went to the Donny a few people asked how they would know me so they could pick up their oreders. I said I'd wear a badge with my name on and, by the way, that's a photo of me in the corner of my posts.
Now I spoke to loads of people at the show, many who's names I don't know but see at the shows time after time.
Many of them will be RFUK members but I could not recognise them as such as they had no ID showing their name or RFUK name.
I knew Adsclark, Lexcorn, Neils, Pauline and BossHog from earlier shows. BossHog had her name on her back and I think Lex had a banner? But I'm sure I must have spoke to other RFUK members, who knew who I was by my name tag, but did not let me who they were.
I see from other posts that there were many from RFUK I would have spoken too, or had questions for, if Ihad simply known who they were.
Just wondered if anyone else had problems associaing sellers to their RFUK ID's or had any views on the subject ?


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the banner:2thumb:, Ads n Debbie of Procorns were next to me then Lex had her 2 tables at the other side of them. She has a lovely brass plaque but cant rem if she had it @ Donny. 
I didnt have problems but a lot of sellers dont have their 'names' on their tables, I struggled to find someone last year who had no id on their table at all & I had to ask 3 people before I could find them.
But we're not encouraged to 'advertise' incase we look like a buisness I think?

I had a huge banner on the front of my table, contact cards & Clancorns on every box I had n the table but still had to give directions on the phone to a couple of people picking up orders.

I wasn't at Kempton but saw the booklet that you got on entry. It had a floor plan & a key with each seller, their table number and what they were selling. I thought it was a great idea!! I appreciate a printed booklet could be expensive unless a lot of sponsorship was sought. Maybe a floor plan in the entrance halls with sellers names on would be a cheaper alternative? 

The tables @ Donny were numbered but they weren't in numerical order. I was 82 and someone next to me was 90 something and a buyer was looking for table 100 and we didnt have a clue where to point them.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya, Layla is quite correct...........

She had the banner 'Clancorns', Adam & Debbie Clarke 'Procorns' had a plaque on their table & Lexcorn brass plaque is no longer on the table, but, on the display in which the corn snake hatchlings are exhibited.

No, there's no chronological order of tables, therefore, it was difficult to advise folks on where someone may be placed in the hall.

Yup, a booklet may be a little expensive to produce but a floor plan on the wall - at the Entrance - would be an excellent idea for both the Public & the Exhibitors!

We always provide I.D. on the hatchling tubs / print leaflets with contact details &, if allowed, will place Business Cards on the tables.

However, I notice that some exhibitors do not provide ANY identification & it never ceases to amaze me how a cheap, kinked, non-feeding animal will be purchased from a table (with no idea who is selling) & the purchaser will complain later that the animal is 'half-dead', but, cannot remember who sold it!

Come on guys..........there's often a reason why there's no I.D. on the tables.

Regards. Lex


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

It was my first year in having a table booked at the show. I was informed when i booked the table that i had to have all contact details on hand to give to the new owner of any live stock purchassed. I was informed that this was good practice to do. I kept to this as it was in the rules of attending the show. I feel that people will be letting the hobby down by not keeping to simple rules. I like the idea of having a banner for my table so this will be a must for me at any future shows. I did not not have time to walk round to introduce my self to many people as i was stuck on my table all day, i will be more prepared for making time to go round to say hello to people at any future shows i attend.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I think the floor plan idea would be very helpfull as I also had people asking me where certain tables were ( to which I had no idea ).
I think sellers should have name tags also as that helps identify people.
And one I failed on was putting my details on the boxes of snakes I sold. I normally do this but forgot to take the stickers to the show :bash:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

kevchandler said:


> I did not not have time to walk round to introduce my self to many people as i was stuck on my table all day, i will be more prepared for making time to go round to say hello to people at any future shows i attend.


Yup Kevin,

The table reservation does tend to keep you rather busy all day &, unless you take an 'able assistant' with you, there's very little time to allow yourself the opportunity to visit other tables to chat to fellow exhibitors!

Let me know where you are next year & I shall 'pop over' & say hello.

Regards. Lex


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

I will let you know where im located next year alex.....


----------

